# Service Dog Organization Near MD



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a friend whose son has Mosaic Kleinfelters Syndrome and also suffers from febrile seizures. "Children with Mosaic KS may have learning disabilities and delayed speech and language development. They tend to be quiet, sensitive, and unassertive, but personality characteristics vary among affected individuals. " - 
Klinefelter syndrome - Genetics Home Reference

 I'm not 100% of the extent her son has though. They are considering getting a service dog to see if that helps him. They are located in Southern MD. Any advice on where to look or who to contact would be very helpful. It seems the wait is very long. 

Does anyone with experience recommend looking for a dog in the shelter to train to become a service dog? Is that more cost effective? 

What types of characteristics should they look for in a SD?

Thanks so much!

Deanna


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It sounds like they need more of an emotional support dog rather than a service dog. if I remember correctly emotional support dog do not get the access to places like service dogs do. 
You could get a good emotional support dog from a rescue. I'd say a rescue over a shelter like Tri-State since the rescues may have a better idea of the dogs temperament. 

If they need a trained and certified service dog the rescues should be able to point you in the right direction. SecondHomeRescue might be able to help

Second Hope Rescue of Southern Maryland


----------



## Zimom (Jan 6, 2014)

I can not recommend Canine Companions for Independence (cci.org) enough. They are a national organization that has a northeast campus. Their dogs are provided free to the recipients. In addition to service dogs for adults, dogs for facilities such as rehabilitation hospitals, they also provide dogs for children.

There are a lot of questionable, for profit organizations out there, CCI is not one of them.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zimom said:


> I can not recommend Canine Companions for Independence (cci.org) enough. They are a national organization that has a northeast campus. Their dogs are provided free to the recipients. In addition to service dogs for adults, dogs for facilities such as rehabilitation hospitals, they also provide dogs for children.
> 
> There are a lot of questionable, for profit organizations out there, CCI is not one of them.


 
Thank you! I'll forward them this information. Sounds like a great organization : )


----------

